# Créer un compte pop



## Jeffouille (6 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je suis confronté à un problème avec le nouvel iPad que je viens d'acquerrir : je ne peut pas créer de compte mail de type pop 

Il m'est proposé une série de type de compte, mais pas de pop !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (6 Octobre 2012)

Sur quel compte mail souhaites-tu faire du Pop ?


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Octobre 2012)

Orange (wanadoo) et Free


----------



## Larme (6 Octobre 2012)

C'est dans _Réglages/Mail, Contacts, Calendrier/Serveur de Réception/Nom de l'hôte_ qu'on choisit _POP/IMAP_, en fonction de ce qui existe sur le service utilisé.
Chez _Free_, par exemple, c'est _pop.free.fr_ qu'il faut rentrer...
Pour _Orange_, les infos sont ici, et c'est apparemment _pop.orange.fr_.


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Octobre 2012)

Il n'y a pas _Serveur de reception_


----------



## subsole (6 Octobre 2012)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Il n'y a pas _Serveur de reception_



Jette unoeil par là ====> http://wiki.alfa-safety.fr/index.php?title=Configuration_mail_POP_IPad&oldid=1247


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Jette unoeil par là ====> http://wiki.alfa-safety.fr/index.php?title=Configuration_mail_POP_IPad&oldid=1247


Super le tuto 

Question subsidiaire : quelle est la différence entre pop et imap ?


----------



## Lauange (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Une réponse ici. http://www.6ma.fr/tuto/email+differences+entre+pop+imap-90.

A mon sens avantage à l'imap.


----------

